# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Oulun rengaslinja

## Jouni Seilonen

Koskilinjat on liikennöinyt syksystä alkaen koulupäivinä uutta rengaslinjaa joen pohjoispuolella.  Aamupäivällä ajetaan kello 6.25 - 11.10 myötäpäivään 5 vuoroa Heikinharju - Myllyoja - Tuira - Linnanmaa - Kaijonharju - Heikinharju.  Iltapäivällä ajetaan kello 13.00 - 16.40 vastapäivään 4 vuoroa Kaijonharju - Linnanmaa - Tuira - Myllyoja - Heikinharju - Kaijonharju.  Aamun ensimmäisen vuoron matkustajat eivät liene koululaisia.

Matkustin tänään kello 14.00 vuorolla.  Bussi oli tavanomaiseen tapaan kylkinumeroltaan 99.  Matkustajien ottamista varten bussi pysähtyi seuraavilla pysäkeillä:
kellonaika, pysäkki, (nousseiden matkustajien lukumäärä)
14.03 Kaijonharju, Tapiontien (1) 
14.06 Linnanmaa, Yliopiston (3)
14.13-16 Tuira, Myllytien (noin 50, ainakin enimmäkseen koululaisia)
14.17 Tuira, Kalliolan (1)
14.22 Laanilan koulun (2)
14.24 Hintta, Yrjänäntien (2)
14.27 Myllyoja, Ostoskeskuksen (5)
Näiden pysäkkien lisäksi bussi pysähtyi matkustajien jättämistä varten 15 pysäkillä alkaen Laanila, Nokkalantien ja päättyen Heikinharju, Johdinkujan, jossa oltiin 14.43.  Kaijonharjun aloituspysäkillä bussi pysähtyi 14.53 - 14.59.  Havainnointi päättyi Tapiontien pysäkillä kello 15.01.

Uuden linjan markkinointi ei ole ollut riittävää, koska sanomalehti Kalevan Juttutuvassa netissä on valiteltu, että Talvikankaan ja Tuiran väliltä puuttuisi muka kokonaan vaihdoton bussiyhteys.  Ehkä kouluissa, ja toisaalta senioreille, pitäisi opettaa omatoimisen tiedonhaun perusteita, kuten internetin käyttöä sekä aikataulun ja kartan lukemista.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Eilen perjantaina 8.2. kello 14.17 Tuirassa Valtatiellä Myllytien pysäkillä yhtä aikaa linjan 39 bussi ja linjan 62 bussi Ylikiiminkiin, kumpikin täynnä (koululaisia?).  Linjalla 39 "koskilinjojenvärinen" #17 ja linjalla 62 "mörönvärinen" #115.  Tämä lienee linjan tavanomainen bussi, mutta linjalla 39 on (epäsystemaattisten) havaintojeni mukaan yleensä #99, joka on jossain mainosvärissä.   :Smile:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Matkustin tänään toisen kerran tällä linjalla 39, klo 15.00 vuorolla.  Olin ainoa matkustaja Kaijonharjusta Tapiontien pysäkiltä Tuiraan Myllytien pysäkille, jossa kyytiin nousi 13 koululaista klo 15.19.  Laanilan koulun pysäkiltä nousi yksi koululainen ja Myllyojan ostoskeskuksen pysäkiltä yksi matkustaja ostoskassin kanssa.  Matkustajia oli siten enimmillään 16.  Onko se tarpeeksi?  Muut matkustajat jäivät pois kyydistä Huonesuonpuiston pysäkiltä alkaen Heikinharjun päätepysäkille mennessä.  Mielestäni Päätepysäkki ei kyllä sijaitse Heikinharjussa, ainakaan siellä missä ennen vanhaan jotkin linjan 8 vuorot poikkesivat.

Heikinharjun päätepysäkillä kuljettaja pyysi leimaamaan lipun uudestaan, "kun tässä alkaa uusi vuoro, nyt on mennyt niin tarkaksi".  Edellisellä matkustuskerralla 4.2. ei tarvinnut leimata toista kertaa.  Oulussa sarjalipulla tehtyyn matkaan sisältyy yksi ilmainen vaihto tunnin aikana, joten sarjalippuni saldo ei vähentynyt.  Sen sijaan Koskilinjoilta Oulun kaupungille lähtevän laskun saldo kasvoi yhdellä vaihtomatkalla.  

Ajantasaus tapahtui Kaijonharjussa.  Kuljettaja ajoi auton kääntöpaikalle, jolla nykyään ei ole muuta käyttöä.  Ennen vanhaan Kaijonharjuun päättyi useampikin linja. Kaupunki kasvaa kovaa vauhtia ja linjoja on jatkettu uusille alueille.  Edellisellä kerralla 4.2. ajantasausta odoteltiin Kaijonlahdentien pysäkillä.  Ehkä siinä oltiin jonkun tiellä.  Pysähdys kesti 6 min.  Aikataulusta saan käsityksen, että iltapäivävuorojen lähtöpaikka on tämä Kaijonharju, joten eikö lipun uudelleen leimaaminen olisi pitänyt tapahtua vasta täällä?

Kulkeekohan tämä linja enää ensi talvena?  Kyydin kysyntä näyttää alkavan vasta Tuirasta.  Yliopisto-opiskelijatkaan eivät näytä tarvitsevan tätä linjaa, vaikka tämä on ainoa suora yhteys Linnanmaalta Itä-Tuiraan, Laanilaan, Hinttaan, Haapalehtoon, Huonesuolle, Rannanperälle, Talvikankaalle ja Hönttämäkeen.  Myllyojalle tällä pääsee nopeammin kuin linjalla 6.  Aikataulunkin luulisi olevan sopiva, aamulla saavutaan Yliopistolle ja iltapäivällä lähdetään Yliopistolta 5 min yli täyden tunnin.  Voisiko jokin muu minuutiaika olla parempi?  

Oulussa on enimmäkseen heilurilinjasto eli päätepysäkit ovat esikaupunkialueilla ja reitit kulkevat keskustan kautta.  Tällaisessa linjastossa ruuhkasuunnan "ensimmäinen aproksimaatio" on, että aamulla keskustaan päin ja iltapäivällä esikaupunkeihin päin.  Koska Oulussa pääosa Yliopistosta sijaitsee Linnanmaalla 5 km keskustasta, niin Keskusta-Linnanmaa-välillä kumpikin suunta on ruuhkasuuntia.  Tällaisen liikennöinnin luulisi olevan tavallista kannattavampaa.  Ennen vanhaan, kun opiskelijat eivät saaneet mitään erityisalennuksia, olisi joku populisti voinut väittää jopa, että opiskelijat rahoittivat Oulun paikallisbussiliikenteen.  Siis koska Linnanmaan suunnan bussit olivat täysiä ja muualla ajettiin puolityhjinä.

----------


## onari

Linja 39 on kyllä hieman outo lintu Oulun bussiliikenteessä.
Olen itse matkustanut linjalla kohta 1,5 vuotta Rannanperän ja yliopiston väliä. Linja on äärimmäisen kätevä kun ei tarvitse vaihtaa keskustassa tai tuirassa bussia päästäkseen Linnanmaalle. Matka-aikakin lyhenee ainakin vartilla. Ensimmäisenä opiskeluvuotenani (2008-2009) linja oli erityisen tarpeellinen, koska 9 ei kulkenut Tuiran kautta, 29 aloitti vasta Haapalehdosta ja 21:kin menee perinteisesti Erkkolan sillan kautta keskustaan. Ne tilanteet, kun myöhästyi 39:stä tai luento alkoi vasta yhdeltätoista riipivät kyllä, kun joutui parhaimmillaan kävelemään ensin vartin Rannanperältä Kuusamontien varteen, menemään linjalla 8 Tuiraan, jossa sitten Merikoskenkadun tuulitunnelissa räntäsateessa odotin seuraava Linnanmaalle menevää bussia. Nyt tilanne on hieman parantunut 29:n "palauttamisen" ansiosta.

39:llä on tosiaankin melko vähän matkustajia lukuunottamatta Merikosken yläasteen oppilaita, jotka kulkevat Tuira-Korvensuora -väliä. Aiemmin olin monesti ainoa yliopistolta kyytiin nouseva matkustaja ja sain matkustaa isolla "taksillani" yksin Myllytien pysäkille asti, josta sitten kyytiin ryykäsikin puolisensataa sokerihumalassa meluavaa murrosikäistä. Nykyään ainakin klo 15 ja 16 vuoroilla yliopistolta nousee kyytiin jopa kymmenisen ihmistä, joista suurin osa jää Itä-Tuiraan. Tänä keväänä olin melkein varma, ettei 39 kulkisi enää tänä syksynä, mutta kulkeepa sittenkin. 29:n palaaminen vanhalle reitilleen tasoittaa myös koululaisryntäystä, kun osa Talvikankaalle menijöistä nousee 29:iin. Saas nähdä mitä linjalle käy ensi vuonna.

Olen havainnut yhden merkittävän ongelman linjalla: suurin osa bussilla matkustajista, varsinkin keskusta-Linnanmaa -väliä kulkevista, eivät juurikaan katsele aikatauluja vaan luottavat siihen, että kaikki yliopiston pysäkille tulevat bussit menevät keskustaan. Lähes joka päivä käy niin, että bussi pysäytetään, matkustaja kysyy "menneekö tää keskustaan?", kuski murahtaa jotain kieltoilmauksen tapaista ja matka jatkuu. Kerran pari viikossa käy vielä niinkin ikävästi, että joku onneton opiskelija, suomalainen tai ulkomaalainen, vasta bussin kääntyessä Valtatielle tajuaa, ettei bussi menekään keskustaan. Ongelmahan toki korjautuu pienellä aikataulujen katsomisella, mutta siltikin bussiin voisi laittaa lapun tuulilasiin "Ei mene keskustaan" kahdella kielellä, sillä niin erikoinen ja tuntematon rengaslinja Oulun bussiliikenteessä on. Lähetin Koskilinjoille asiasta ehdotuksenkin pari viikkoa sitten, mutta ilmeisesti heiltä on paperi loppu ja tulostin rikki kun ei mitään näy tapahtuvan.

Linjan markkinointi ei taida auttaa matkustajamääriin, sillä reitin varrella ei ole halpoja kerrostalolähiöitä, joissa asuisi yliopistossa opiskelevia ihmisiä. Itse olen havainnut olevani lähes ainoa Korvensuoralla asuva, linjaa käyttävä yliopisto-opiskelija. Talvikankaalla alkaa vasta muutaman vuoden päästä olla yliopistoikäisi ä ihmisiä, joista iso osa kuitenkin muuttaa omilleen muille asuinalueille. Muutenkaan 39:n reitin varrella ei ole mitään erityisiä kohteita. Ruskon työpaikkaliikennettä linja todennäköisesti jonkin verran palvelee.

----------

